# bored, decided to look for wheels



## h2oveedub96 (Mar 26, 2000)

20X9 5X5 +35









20X9 5X5 +34.7









19X10 5X4.75 +40
(wobble lug)









19X9.5 5X4.75 +57
w/ spacer









19x8.50	5x130	+56 
w/ adapter









19 x 8.5	57	Silver w. Polished lip	5 x 130.00
w/ adapter

just a few i found


----------



## Volvos Rock (Oct 13, 2011)

Just bought a set of G-FX oR9, in black for our white van. In wanted to stay with 17s and the choices were very limited.


----------



## Kmaluo (Sep 23, 2011)

Post a picture of your van!


----------



## VWroutanvanman (Feb 12, 2011)

*SRT-8 Wheels*

The first two wheels shown above are Jeep SRT-8 wheel replicas made in China, and are available from a company in Cali, and are available in 9" and 10" widths in 20" sizes. The bolt pattern is the same as our vans (5 on 127mm, or 5 on 5"), and the backspacing will work. The first one is a Viper replica wheel. Here is a picture of a Dodge van with the 9" wheels: Scroll down on post to see van.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5242638-20-quot-jeep-srt8-wheels&highlight=SRT-8


----------



## Volvos Rock (Oct 13, 2011)

I.ll post pics when I get thm mounted...waiting on tpms sensors:banghead:


----------

